# Link für Canon A-Series, T-Series, F1



## manne (17. Juli 2003)

Da sicher einige daran interessiert sein könnten, hier ein interessanter Link-Tip für alle Canon A1, F1 etc. - Freunde: (leider nur in Englisch)

http://www.mir.com.my/rb/photography/companies/canon/fdresources/SLRs/a1/


----------



## bdragon (18. Juli 2003)

Wie ich gestern hier schon schrieb, sehr guter Link. Ist wirklich zu empfehlen.


bdragon


----------

